# Knee pads



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

661 evo. ftw


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Man knees and powder riding.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

skateboard knee pads work well...


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Black Diamond Telekneesis - low prof. best ones ever used.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't wear 'em. Although I've hit my knees on Icy groomers a few times where I'd wished I did! :shrug:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

cookiedog said:


> Black Diamond Telekneesis - low prof. best ones ever used.


^ this

10char


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

just go on ebay and buy some good skateboarding knee pads. make sure they have a hard shell


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kev711 said:


> just go on ebay and buy some good skateboarding knee pads. make sure they have a hard shell


^+^ …although I don't wear 'em! I have read where you want a _smooth_ hard shell on them. Supposed to help keep them from gripping and ripping thru expensive SB pants! (...assuming you plan to wear them _under_ your clothing!)


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Last year i decided to start looking at rails/boxes and if there is one thing that scares me, its the thought of an unprotected kneecap hitting a rail/box/hard bit of metal and splitting open. I hear that hurts a lot. I dont know the brand I got, but it has a hard shell, and a small shin protector under it that bridges the gap between the shell and my boot.

Rails are no longer looking so scary


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

kev711 said:


> make sure they have a hard shell


Why?
d3o pads aren't good enough?

(I'm asking, not criticizing btw.)


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dye knee pads. Wore their paintball ones for years and recently got their boarding ones.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Why?
> d3o pads aren't good enough?
> 
> (I'm asking, not criticizing btw.)


Much prefer my d3o pads to my old hard shell ones had a few good slams and they do the job, way more comfortable aswell.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My kids McBride football knee pads


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

i believe in overkill when it comes to safety. when i do a front board on a round rail and i slip out and my knee cap slams down on the rail, i thank god i have some heavy duty knee pads. the ones i use are bulky but i've broken my knee cap before and i'm never going to risk it again. some of the lighter/low profile pads can do the job but i'm also always riding ice and don't wanna feel anything when i slam

I'm a top 5 nationally ranked competitive powerlifter and that broken knee cap destroyed my squat and deadlift and i'm still trying to get back.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I got demon armor pants that come with kneepads built in for about $90. Haven't tried them yet, but a slip and a knee bang on ice got me thinking it would be worth it...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

kev711 said:


> I'm a top 5 nationally ranked competitive powerlifter and that broken knee cap destroyed my squat and deadlift and i'm still trying to get back.


So which kneepads do you sport.....


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

g-form knee pads are the ones i've been wearing for three season and held up great. Not bulky at all, i just slide it over my base layer


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> So which kneepads do you sport.....


i think they're by Pro-Tec...i bought them years ago. these things are thick. i've had a bud hit me with a bat..lol


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

These are the hi tech solution. 

G-Form Knee Pads Review - Pinkbike

I like mine


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone got any experience with D3O on hitting hard objects (rails etc)?

I have a D3O ass protector and to be honest i havent ever felt it 'harden' to a point where i thought "Oh thats just as good as a hardshell" The low profile kneepads shown on here seem nice and comfortable, but there is no way i would try hitting them on the corner of a rail to see if they protect as good as what i use:
RAIL PROTECTOR（レールプロテクター）｜eb's | ebsmission.co.jp
Overkill, maybe but Kev711's comment reaffirms everything i thought about kneecap injuries


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

kev711 said:


> i think they're by Pro-Tec...i bought them years ago. these things are thick. i've had a bud hit me with a bat..lol


Great that what I use... Thanks


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Great that what I use... Thanks


sure man....there's a couple other skate brands out there like 187 that are solid too. i just figured if its good enough for slamming on conceit, ice and rails should be good.

i know they're really bulky but they're comfortable and my snowboard pants are baggy so i don't know they're there.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

My thinking also...


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

kev711 said:


> sure man....there's a couple other skate brands out there like 187 that are solid too. i just figured if its good enough for slamming on conceit, ice and rails should be good.
> 
> i know they're really bulky but they're comfortable and my snowboard pants are baggy so i don't know they're there.


And this is exactly why I got pants on the baggier side this year. Used to wear a more slim fitting pant before I realized that as I venture into the park, I do need protection - especially after hurting my left knee in a car accident last year. This thread has been a big help - thanks for all the info.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Lamps said:


> These are the hi tech solution.
> 
> G-Form Knee Pads Review - Pinkbike
> 
> I like mine


These look interesting. How much protection do they offer.. meaning, if you were to slam onto a rail with all your weight on your knee would they protect you? Also how much do they restrict movement?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

They retail for $49.95 USD.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

since i don't ride rails and boxes yet, I use volleyball knee pads, but my friend, who does all that, he uses softest motocross shin guards.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I will try Gforce this season and then decide if i need hardshell or not.

I already have pants with knee padding so its not that bad.

I use spyder bob coachs bibs. ... https://www.spyder.com/mens/pant/coachs-bib-141524.html?color=001-BLACK


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

Not suggesting you use them, but when I used to encounter the all ice days, I used some Fox mtn bike, knee and shin guards. They were hard plastic on the front and spandex in the back.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Shin guards didn't interfere with your boots?


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't use knee pads but I've considered them as well as impact shorts the last couple years. I'm getting much older and playing more on the beginner boxes/rails in the park and it might be a good add.

I really miss the built-in kneepads that came in my first pair of snow pants. They were Burton pants, circa 1989ish. At each knee on the inside there were these pockets that held a shaped piece of dense foam. You could remove them if you didn't want to use them. They didn't provide any support for the knee, just light impact absorption and padding. I still have the pants, although they no longer fit, but somewhere over the years I lost the pads.

MeanJoe


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

my gf has a pair of sb pants with foam knee pads built in....good idea but what if you like using different pants every week or so? I personally prefer to have my knee pads separate.
i LOVE my butt pads too! totally sucks to catch a heal edge and come down right on your ass on a rail, box, ice...whatever..lol. they sure saved my ass(lol) many, many times. i've had the same butt pads for over 8years now


----------

